# LED Spots... Love Them!



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been a huge fan of LED's in automotive purposes. Last year for Christmas I finally finished converting all of my lighting over to LED's. I figured it was time to try these this year for Halloween too.

They are great for highlighting certain features. They certainly don't provide as much light or throw it as far as the traditional flood lights so there may be uses for both in your haunt still. I like that they are durable, much smaller, run much cooler, & are pretty intense in color.

I picked up a 4 pack of LED spotlights for $14.00 & 2 UV LED spotlights for another $14.00. That's $28.00 for 6 lights. Not bad.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Blue









Green









Yellow/ Amber









Red









UV (really UV, not just purple)


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

This place even has the color changing LED Spotlights as well. I've seen threads talking about it taking 2 weeks to ship these from Hong Kong etc...










Just figured I'd share


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I needed a couple on Halloween so I just went to Home depot and got a couple of the short LED flash lights and put them in toilet paper tubes and proped them up with rocks. They were perfect.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love them too. But I broke one while I was putting it away.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Why do I feel like I'm watching an infomercial?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm going to try some of these next year. I'd like to have additional smaller lights that I could use to give some contrast on specific props, etc.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

NecroBones said:


> I'm going to try some of these next year. I'd like to have additional smaller lights that I could use to give some contrast on specific props, etc.


Pretty much what I'm thinking for next year. Maybe some blue floods from up high for the over all nighttime mood & then use the LED's for specific highliting of varous props etc...


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Where do you buy them?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

lowdwnrob said:


> Where do you buy them?


Just pop in "110v LED" on an Ebay search and it will pull up a few hundred samples. I'm going to try one of the vendors selling the 4-pack color sets for around $20 with shipping.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

try one of the sponsors to this web site:http://www.minionsweb.com/


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I def think this is the way to go for next year. I'll be converting my stuff over in 2009. I used a small pen version that lit up my witch's face. It worked well. 
Got that at Big Lot.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Just thought you might want to check these out. http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-High-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
They're $2.99 with free shipping. I've ordered twice from them and it usually takes about two weeks but these are great. Many colors. They are rated for twelve VDC but I just use a 9 volt battery and they are still very bright. They come with some plastic square stickums that you spot tie to and are mounted to a small aluminum strip. For 3 bucks each, they really can't be beat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

(sigh) Doesn't anybody make their own anymore? Lots of good threads on this forum. They're easy to make, and for pennies compared to what you'll spend to buy them. It's like those sucky, store bought tombstones, when you think about it. Homemade is always better.
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/Graveyard%20Fence/S7300828.jpg


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear where you're coming from & I usually agree. There's also a sense of satisfaction that comes from building your own propr etc...

Sometimes there's other factors that play a role. For me time was is a issue. I don't always have the free time avaliable to do as much as I'd like too with a job, family, football team to coach & a car club to run... whew, I'm tired just thinking about it 

Finally, a lot of my Halloween Spot/ Flood Lighting does double duty for Christmas too. That means they must be water & freeze proof to handle Colorado's Decembers. 

I've seen lots of good how to's with good results. Looks from the pics you posted like you've done a nice job as well. I think we can both agree on LED's being fun to use.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am thinking about potentially replacing some of my inhouse lighting with white LED spots. what would you say the light output is comparable to?


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember, these are spots, not floods so they are best for hilighting a feature or prop rather than providing mood lighting or illuminating an area.

They do make LED floods if that's what you need. As far as output, they are more intense & brilliant but are less bright overall compared to incandesant lighting which is just the opposite (more light but less intense/ brilliant). Hope that helps?


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

i love working with pin spots as they allow me the ability to put a precise amount light right where i need it. as far as building them, i could use the time saved working on my props. on some stuff the total cost of building out weighs the cost of purchase.

-stygma


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I made a bunch of pin spots based on Toy Keeper's instructions.
http://www.toykeeperslair.com/html/projects.html
They worked great. I had about 10 of them wired up using old cell phone chargers.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

So they don't flood the whole area with light, it throws a shorter sharper beam?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> So they don't flood the whole area with light, it throws a shorter sharper beam?


Yep, I used bright white LEDs to light my haunted portraits, but you could use any color including UV. They are actually very easy to build. I had most of the parts on hand & you could get LEDs very cheap on Ebay.


----------

